# Calvin's Geneva and church discipline (John Owen)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 7, 2021)

Hence it came to pass, that the Reformation of the Church as unto the _matter_ of it, or the Purity and Holiness of its Members, was not in the least attempted, until _Calvin_ set up his _Discipline_ at _Geneva,_ which hath filled the World with clamours against him from that day to this.

John Owen, _The true nature of a gospel church and its government_ (London: William Marshall, 1689), p. 13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

